# Pc läuft nicht mehr! Rechner startet kurz Lüfter drehn an und geht wieder aus.



## marius90 (4. September 2013)

*Pc läuft nicht mehr! Rechner startet kurz Lüfter drehn an und geht wieder aus.*

Ich habe am Wochenende an meinen Pc rumgeschraubt und ein paar Komponenten Ausgetauscht. Danach lief auch alles wunderbar nur gestern abend als ich nach Hause kam, war mein Pc aus und startete auch nicht mehr. Kurz aufgeleuchtet alles und Lüfter fingen ansich zu drehn und Aus die Maus. Alle Lampen am Mainboard haben auch geleuchtet.

Mainboard: Asus Z87-Pro
CPU: I5-4670k
Graka: Geforce GTX 660ti
Netzteil:Sharkon 500Watt
Ram Kingston Hyperblue 
Ssd: samsung 840Pro
HDD: WD 500gb

Hab den Pc am Montag morgen angemacht umd noch einiges an Games wieder runterzuladen und als ich nach Hause kam ging halt leider gar nix mehr. Komischerweise lief der PC seit Samstag konstant ohne ein einziges Problem. 

Ich tendiere dazu dass das Netzteil das Problem ist.
Was meint ihr?


----------



## cdo (4. September 2013)

*AW: Pc läuft nicht mehr! Rechner startet kurz Lüfter drehn an und geht wieder aus.*

Hallo Marius90

was sagen die POST State LEDs genau. Du schreibst "Alle Lampen am Mainboard haben geleuchtet". Bitte etwas genauer: leuchten sie kurz auf (alles ok) oder leuchtet eine/mehrere andauernd. Das sollte ein erster Indikator auf das Problem sein. Genau Beschreibung der POST State LEDs sind in deinem Handbuch für das Mainboard, Kapitel 1.2.8 "Onboard LEDs", Seite 47 (der deutschen Version). Weiter: ist ein PC Speaker angeschlossen? Wenn ja, welchen Piepton gibt er aus (die Diagnose dieser Pieptöne stehen im Handbuch unter 2.4, Seite 81).

mfg
christian


----------



## facehugger (4. September 2013)

*AW: Pc läuft nicht mehr! Rechner startet kurz Lüfter drehn an und geht wieder aus.*

Wenn die Möglichkeit besteht, würde ich mal einen anderen Saftspender gegentesten. Dann könntest du zumindest diese evtl. Fehlerquelle ausschließen. Die einzelnen RAM-Riegel würde ich auch probieren, der Knecht startet ja auch mit nur einem Modul...

Gruß


----------



## dgcss (4. September 2013)

*AW: Pc läuft nicht mehr! Rechner startet kurz Lüfter drehn an und geht wieder aus.*



> Kurz aufgeleuchtet alles und Lüfter fingen ansich zu drehn


jop das ist genau das passiert , wenn bei einem Netzteil die Schutzschaltungen eingreifen ... 

nächste mal Ein Bequiet E8/9 nehmen ansonsten sitzt man sehr schnell ohne PC da (RMA). Wenns unbedingt billig sein muss dann nehm ein CoolerMaster und nicht son chinakracher von Sharkoon , LC Power , superflower oder sonst was .. ein NT (was man Netzteil nennen KANN und DARF) kostet schon seine 60-100€ sonst steht die Hütte schnell in Flammen oder reist deinen Restlichen Rechner gleich mit in die ewigen Jagdgründe


----------



## marius90 (4. September 2013)

*AW: Pc läuft nicht mehr! Rechner startet kurz Lüfter drehn an und geht wieder aus.*

Was sind PowerState led? SRy bin gerade auf der Arbeit. An meinem Mainboard gibt es so einen Standby knopf mit dem ich den Pc über das Mainboard stareten kann und am Mainboard selber ist ein LDC Display was die Temperatur anzeigt. Dieses leuchtet halt kurz auf. Leider kein PC-Speaker angeschloßen also kein Ton.


----------



## Netboy (4. September 2013)

*AW: Pc läuft nicht mehr! Rechner startet kurz Lüfter drehn an und geht wieder aus.*



> > Kurz aufgeleuchtet alles und Lüfter fingen ansich zu drehn
> 
> 
> 
> jop das ist genau das passiert , wenn bei einem Netzteil die Schutzschaltungen eingreifen ...



Das ist soweit richtig, aber in dem Fall ist behaupte ich mal es ist das Bord.

Ich hab die Erfahrung bei Asus schon bei 4 ROG-Bords einer anderen Serie Machen dürfen. 

Teste mal mit einem anderen Netzteil gegen


----------



## cdo (4. September 2013)

*AW: Pc läuft nicht mehr! Rechner startet kurz Lüfter drehn an und geht wieder aus.*



marius90 schrieb:


> Was sind PowerState led?


_POST_ (nicht Power) State LED`s sind verschiedene LED`s, die ASUS am Board selbst verlötet hat, die wärend des POST (Power-On-Self Test) den Status der wichtigsten Komponenten durchgehen. Es befindet sich auf deinem Board jeweils eine DRAM/CPU/VGA/BOOT_DEVICE -LED die nacheinander einzeln kurz aufleuchten. Sollte der POST bei einem der Komponenten hängen bleiben (sprich die entsprechende LED leuchtet durchgehend), hast du den Schuldigen bzw. einen Ansatz zur besseren Fehleranalyse. Wo genau sich die POST LED`s befinden, steht im Handbuch deines Mainboards auf Seite 47 (Kapitel 1.2.8.1). Weiters besitzt dein Mainboard eine Q-Code LED (Beschreibung Seiten 48-54 / Kapitel 1.2.8.4), die den Fehler sogar noch genauer einengen könnte. Falls du das Handbuch (nicht mehr) hast, könntest du dir es ja schon in der Firma runterladen und durchlesen: Z87-PRO - Motherboards - ASUS


----------



## marius90 (4. September 2013)

*AW: Pc läuft nicht mehr! Rechner startet kurz Lüfter drehn an und geht wieder aus.*

Mainboard am Samstag gekauft und eingebaut und einfach so kaputt in 2Tagen gute Qualität Asus gg


----------



## FrozenFlame6 (4. September 2013)

*AW: Pc läuft nicht mehr! Rechner startet kurz Lüfter drehn an und geht wieder aus.*



marius90 schrieb:


> Mainboard am Samstag gekauft und eingebaut und einfach so kaputt in 2Tagen gute Qualität Asus gg


 
Das muss nicht unbedingt am Mainboard liegen. Ein Mainboard kann auch kaputt gehen, wenn das NT fehlerhaft ist. Da kann das Mainboard dann nichts für.

Ich würde dir empfehlen ein neues Mainboard nur in Verbindung mit einem vernünftigen NT zu kaufen, weil du sonst ein hohes Risiko eingehst, dass dir das noch einmal passiert.


----------



## marius90 (4. September 2013)

*AW: Pc läuft nicht mehr! Rechner startet kurz Lüfter drehn an und geht wieder aus.*

Werd mir heute erstmal ein neus Netzteil kaufen und dann schaun was geht.


----------



## Jeretxxo (4. September 2013)

*AW: Pc läuft nicht mehr! Rechner startet kurz Lüfter drehn an und geht wieder aus.*



dgcss schrieb:


> Wenns unbedingt billig sein muss dann nehm ein CoolerMaster und nicht son chinakracher von Sharkoon , LC Power , superflower oder sonst was .. ein NT (was man Netzteil nennen KANN und DARF) kostet schon seine 60-100€ sonst steht die Hütte schnell in Flammen oder reist deinen Restlichen Rechner gleich mit in die ewigen Jagdgründe


 
Wer erzählt denn das Sharkoon und Superflower ausschließlich Chinakracher produzieren?
Und sie auch noch mit LC zu vergleichen ist ganz schön engstirnig.

Die zwei Hersteller gehören eher in die Region von Cougar und co. als zu LC-Power.
Wobei Sharkoon in der Vergangenheit einige "billig" Netzteile hatte, mittlerweile sind sie aber brauchbar und immernoch besser als LC-Power.

Dennoch ändert das die mögliche Ursache auch nicht, ich tippe auch auf das Netzteil.


----------



## marius90 (4. September 2013)

*AW: Pc läuft nicht mehr! Rechner startet kurz Lüfter drehn an und geht wieder aus.*

Ich hoffe so dass es nur das kack Netzteil war. Ich hatte schon in meiner alten Konfig mal ein Problem mit dem NT. Bei zuvielen USB-Devices ist das Teil auch einfach Ausgegang.


----------



## marius90 (4. September 2013)

*AW: Pc läuft nicht mehr! Rechner startet kurz Lüfter drehn an und geht wieder aus.*

Danke an alle für die hilfreichen Beiträge!


----------

